# More Items Donated for Ryley's Run



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Wonderful News Donna! I can't keep up...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> So add to the list of signed guitars with COA's: *1. Kenney Chesney*


Uh oh......my daughter is gonna want that....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Uh oh......my daughter is gonna want that....


My kids, too! Thank Goodness they're old enough to pay for their own tickets!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

OH............Donna............. Stef is going to be sooooooooooo mad about the Kenny Guitar..............


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How exciting Donna! It is so wonderful that so many entertainers are donating for this wonderful cause!!!

Get Bruce Springsteen to donate a guitar and I will buy every raffle ticket!! LOLOLOL!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> How exciting Donna! It is so wonderful that so many entertainers are donating for this wonderful cause!!!
> 
> Get Bruce Springsteen to donate a guitar and I will buy every raffle ticket!! LOLOLOL!!


We are working on it with is publicist but its not easy. He is a tough one.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> OH............Donna............. Stef is going to be sooooooooooo mad about the Kenny Guitar..............


Mary, I will send you out some raffle tickets for her to buy along with anyone else from Dirk's who wants to buy. Will send out the list of prizes along with Kenny!!! LOL!!!:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Donna.... that will be great...........


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work Donna! Oakly has his bag packed and ready to go :


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna you know this year I HAVE to win a guitar for Adam! Now what a dilema that would be if I won a Bruce guitar. For Adam?? I think not! I would have to hide it every time he came to visit!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Donna you know this year I HAVE to win a guitar for Adam! Now what a dilema that would be if I won a Bruce guitar. For Adam?? I think not! I would have to hide it every time he came to visit!


Oh, I remember last year!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> Donna you know this year I HAVE to win a guitar for Adam! Now what a dilema that would be if I won a Bruce guitar. For Adam?? I think not! I would have to hide it every time he came to visit!


Well Janis, it seems that Kim had all the luck with the people she sold tickets to last year, so if I were you, I would get my tickets off of her. For me, its that song from that show way back when: " If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all." LOL!!!!! :


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow Donna... thats awesome.. some good stuff... hmmm now i want a guitar...lol.. :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Well Janis, it seems that Kim had all the luck with the people she sold tickets to last year, so if I were you, I would get my tickets off of her. For me, its that song from that show way back when: " If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all." LOL!!!!! :


 
Statistically, this had to happen! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna, looks like things are coming along nicely.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Donna, looks like things are coming along nicely.....


Yes and if you look at the more sponsors thread, you will see we have another addition of another dog food company as well as the possibility of another


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Coooool! I need to buy some tickets too! Maybe my husband will be MY good luck charm this year instead of Kim's! hee-hee! :crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Wow! Coooool! I need to buy some tickets too! Maybe my husband will be MY good luck charm this year instead of Kim's! hee-hee! :crossfing


LOL.....We'll have Michael draw for special prizes this year. I told Donna she can't include me because I'm helping with registrations. He also can't pull raffle tickets. My rules........LOL


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes, I think we will have Larry pull the name this year for the quilt and maybe some of the guitars being raffled off. At the rate they are coming in, we could be there a while just pulling names for the guitars. We still have many other prizes and one of the local privately owned pet stores here, sent me home today with a huge box of things for the goodie bags. Just amazing. What is even funnier, I had two dog food companies contact me today who wanted no part of the run last year. This year, since they found out that Cesar Milan is going to be involved with California, all of a sudden, the sponsors are coming out of the woodwork. LOL!!!! :


----------

